# Jake and Arrow went for a walk!



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow has been going out for walks for a few days now, and he loves it!  He already gets all excited when I am getting ready. He loves people, and will run to them before he goes to the dogs he will run right past the dog to get to the owner  I get lots of comments on how nice his colour is.



















Cant quite keep up with Jake 









Wherever Jake is









Wait for me!!!


















My beautiful boy  (albeit looking a bit grumpy!)




































Watching Jake




































His favourite hobby watching Jake 




































:001_tt1:




































My other beautiful boy :001_tt1:


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah, beautiful dogs x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Your shots are lovely, gorgeous.:thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Love the spots on Arrow's nose


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

!!! Puppy broody now..thank-you very much! lol

They are both very handsome boys!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone  Sorry about the puppy broodiness!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah pup is gorgeous, and so is arrow.
michelle x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

lovely pics x


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

The puppy looks so happy! I think he has a hero!


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

your dogs are gorgeous. wish id taken more photos of my izzy growing up, i miss her being that small! arrow looks fab off lead as well! couldnt have trusted izzy off lead that young!


----------

